

A fundamental problem with OpenID - p4bl0
http://a3nm.net/blog/openid_problem.html

======
petrel
I have a blogger blog. I once tried / used OpenID on some website, I never
returned back there. Now, I realized that I will never go there again, and
still there is no any way to block those website and control panel of blogger
always say that "Sites that can always see your URL" and include those
websites. Now I will never use OpenID again anywhere. Its more confusing than
actual use.

